# CSS IS Back.....and guess who bought'em!



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

I will take bow no. 1


----------



## TeamVertical 08 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks MOHAChase for the great post.

To add some additional info to the post...

Horton actually purchased the product line and rights to the CSS Archery Bow designs and technology as well as the TunerZ line of products. They are responsible for the design, manufacturing, selling and marketing of the bow line and TunerZ products moving forward. Chuck Nease will head the Compound bow line division as the VP of the Compound Bow Line.

Any "legacy" CSS products will be supported by Chuck & Peggy Nease directly. They can be reached at (304) 736-2993.

For additional information, please feel free to contact me directly as well. I will be one of the spokespersons for the compound bowline and a member of the National Shooting Team..."Team VERTICAL" for 2008.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

And wait till the end of the year when new models will hit the streets :wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

no1huntmaster said:


> I will take bow no. 1


I have a friend that has that #1.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

The Vista looks pretty nice.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Alittle behind aren't you? CSS has been Horton vertical for almost the last 6 to 9 months!!


----------



## TeamVertical 08 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey everyone,

The new 2008 Vista arrived last Friday and I was shooting it later that night.

I must say, the fit and finish of the 08's is incredible. I am soo impressed by the job Horton and Chuck Nease did on these new bows. I shoot with a number of guys that are sponsored buy Hoyt and Mathews and they are all impressed by the bow.

My initial set up was perfect center shot and perfect level knock to the rest and I've been shooting my 3D Elite league and for fun out to 90 yards and have yet to paper tune the bow. BTW: I'm holding a 5 inch group of 5 arrows at 90 yards.

I haven't taken any closeups yet, but here a decent shot of the Vista all set up.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

awesome Set-Up.

I'll be meeting up with Chuck Nease & Chuck Marts....I'm hoping to get on with Horton Next Year!

I'm also talkin to Sword...I sent them a list of my shoots and they said get back to them on placings and they'll consider me!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

If the new line of CSS is anything like the CSS of old they will have a winner. :darkbeer: Chuck builds a great bow. I hope to see Horton/CSS release something in the 37-38 ata range. I would also like to see a few dual and solo cam models, or that option available.


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

CSS never left, they were just in the shadows for a few months. The big boys need to look out, cause the new bows are simply awsome and now with Horton's support we are gunning for them. If anyone has any questions or needs anything feel free to contact either me or the factory and we will do all we can to help.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey TeamVertical...is that the Titan Sight & Cyclops Scope???


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*Css*

The new CSS/Horton bows look great, are they making the bows in WV?


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

3DMountaineer said:


> The new CSS/Horton bows look great, are they making the bows in WV?


Hunting bows at the Horton factory in Ohio , custom bows in Saltrock WV


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

now that Vista's a really good looker, sweet set-up :darkbeer:

nice work Chuck


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

tryinhardarcher said:


> CSS never left, they were just in the shadows for a few months. The big boys need to look out, cause the new bows are simply awsome and now with Horton's support we are gunning for them. If anyone has any questions or needs anything feel free to contact either me or the factory and we will do all we can to help.


I really don't think the big boys are sweating......lol


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

mttc08 said:


> I really don't think the big boys are sweating......lol


I bet you have never shot the Vista by Horton??? have you?

I like it better than a Mathews DXT! Its quiet,smooth,fast, and did I mention Forgiving!!

shoot it yourself and see!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

How does the Vista compare to the Swampmaster? CSS makes a great bow!! It really all boils down to personal preference. Most bow companies have enough of a loyal fan base, and make a comparable bow to the next guy not to have to worry about it. I don't think anyone is sweating anyone.


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Are their dealers where I can try one out?(Houston,Tx)*

Would like to try out the System bow.... any pricing?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

tryinhardarcher said:


> The big boys need to look out, cause the new bows are simply awsome and now with Horton's support we are gunning for them.


Oh stop it. :chortle:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

:embara:Slippy you know you still got that Swampmaster under your bed!


Slippy Field said:


> Oh stop it. :chortle:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

CHAMPION2 said:


> :embara:Slippy you know you still got that Swampmaster under your bed!





No, had to make room for the others. No CSS's at my pad any more. Still, decent bows. Scaring the big boys......not quite. Maybe some day.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

I was shooting chuck's bows back when he was mountaineer archery.
I have owned 7 of them and we used to sell them at our shop.
But to answer your question, no, I have not shot any of the new ones.
btw, comparison is the greatest form of flattery.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

These are the same bows Chuck had as CSS they just changed the names on most of them. The Vista was called the Whippin Stick as an 07 model for CSS. Most of the others have been around for a few years. Got three of em hangin in the shop.


----------



## 69Coronet (Apr 10, 2008)

Those look awesome!!!



For 2002


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the grips are comfortable
strings are stable
limbs are reliable









shoots good for me


----------



## corpsemaker (Jan 24, 2005)

I visited Chuck a few weeks ago. I got to look at the new line. The new camo/finish on the bows looks flawless. They made a few small changes to the bows. The future looks good for Horton/CSS bows.


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Corpse..*



corpsemaker said:


> I visited Chuck a few weeks ago. I got to look at the new line. The new camo/finish on the bows looks flawless. They made a few small changes to the bows. The future looks good for Horton/CSS bows.


What changes did they make on the bows? Besides the paint job... Thanks, and also what string maker do they put on them? Thanks Again.


----------



## TeamVertical 08 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Sorry I was gone for a while, crazy work and too much camping.

Wisconsin is a huge Mathews and Hoyt state. All my buddies shoot either one or the other. ALL the Mathews shooters love the grip on the Vista. Most of them have now gone out and bought the Torqueless Grip to get rid of the factory Mathews grip and get closer to the fit, finish and feel of the Vista Grip.

The site is the Sword Acusite Titan with the Cyclops scope in a 4x lens with the 0.010 pin in red. Just from my setup alone, I've now sold (5) Titans, (2) Tridents and (2) Apex 3rd plane hunting sites in the last 60 days. They can been seen at www.swordacusite.com. I am a dealer and I'm pretty sure I'm beating everyone's prices. Call or email me directly if you're interested.

I was hoping the Vista was a longer ATA as well but with it's parallel limb design, the 34 inches feels much longer than it really is. I'm coming from a 39 inch Challenger down to the 34 inch Vista and I gotta say...it doesn't bother me at all. I have it well balanced and I don't cant the bow at all and it's plenty fast.

I've never shot the Swampmaster but I have a 33" Encore as my hunting bow and I like it. But for 1 inch longer, the Vista is a much more refined bow. My Encore is a 2006 and it's much faster for pulling the same weight and shooting heavier arrows but the draw just isn't as smooth for some reason.

I'm looking at having Chuck build my 12 yr old son a custom SwampMaster to fit his short draw and light poundage. We'll see what happens.

We're hoping to have a published dealer list out soon for where everyone can see and shoot the Vertical line. Until then, Horton hasn't determined 100% yet what the dealer criteria will be. There are tons of Horton Crossbow dealers, but they don't always make for the perfect compound dealers.

We'll keep you posted.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Sounds great. I would like to see Chuck design a few longer ata bows again in that 36 to 38" ata range. Also nice to see a solo cam option like the old P1


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Reich said:


> What changes did they make on the bows? Besides the paint job... Thanks, and also what string maker do they put on them? Thanks Again.


Strings are still Vapor Trail .

Received a Vista yesterday , the new thinner grip feels great , really like it .



> 69Coronet
> For 2002


Funny to hear that from a Mathews shooter , all that i see from M is still the same stuff since more than ten years 

And btw , i wouldn't give my System or this new Vista away for the bows that you use .


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Nice shooting Rock Monkey!!!!:darkbeer:





rock monkey said:


> the grips are comfortable
> strings are stable
> limbs are reliable
> 
> ...


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

The entire line will be availble for people to see and shoot at the Richmond Va show Aug. 8th-10th, and possibly at the Roanoke VA Aug. 22nd-24th. I will update the post as soon as we have the details worked out for Roanoke.


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Sounds great. I would like to see Chuck design a few longer ata bows again in that 36 to 38" ata range. Also nice to see a solo cam option like the old P1


you may be getting what you are asking for in the near future from what I have heard in the rumblings, I wouldnt bank on the single cam option though.

later
jkeiffer


----------



## deadaim (Feb 18, 2004)

I hope that there customer service is better than in the past with CSS IMHO it was there achillies heal............................


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I think the Contender with the P1 cam was my favorite CSS bow, perhaps we will see another just like it!
Also, Chuck and Peggy are the nicest people you could ever want to deal with..............


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

it doesnt take much to make an OS cam into a single cam.

you need:
a 3inch idler and hardware (spacers mainly)
single cam length string.

change out the top cam, replace with idler and then rig just like any other single cam. it just wont have the weighted wing on the bottom cam.

not all that hard to do, really.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Yep I had a 36" OS 1 system. I really like the P1 thou, and it was faster. I think I actually still have a LT idler in my box as well. My 2 favorite CSS bows were the 37" CSS Contender P2, and the 37" System and 39" CSS Challenger P1.


----------



## letcher_c (Nov 23, 2006)

Any dealers near Dubuque Ia


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

TeamVertical 08 said:


> The site is the Sword Acusite Titan with the Cyclops scope in a 4x lens with the 0.010 pin in red. Just from my setup alone, I've now sold (5) Titans, (2) Tridents and (2) Apex 3rd plane hunting sites in the last 60 days. They can been seen at www.swordacusite.com. *I am a dealer and I'm pretty sure I'm beating everyone's prices. *Call or email me directly if you're interested.
> 
> 
> > now i'm not sure if this is true since they have a set price. as far as we know we are one of the lowest priced dealers around and one of the biggest dealers for them.. i'd like to compare and see what range we're in...
> ...


----------



## VtecGSR95 (Nov 5, 2007)

I just had Chuck Marts order me a Vista. It was a serious upgrade for me! I was using a PSE bruin for the last 2 years! It was a good starter bow, but I wanna move up. He made me a great deal on it after I bought a Challenger, so I sold the Challenger and moved up! I am hoping it will be here this week!

I know its no Hoyt , Bowtech or Matthews, but I am sure it will kill deer!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Yep CSS will kill deer. I used them for 6-7 years and took plenty of deer with CSS bows. great shooting bows.




VtecGSR95 said:


> I just had Chuck Marts order me a Vista. It was a serious upgrade for me! I was using a PSE bruin for the last 2 years! It was a good starter bow, but I wanna move up. He made me a great deal on it after I bought a Challenger, so I sold the Challenger and moved up! I am hoping it will be here this week!
> 
> I know its no Hoyt , Bowtech or Matthews, but I am sure it will kill deer!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*bows*

chuck has always been a great guy.i did feel a little left out when css closed,i wanted to have another bow built,also was a css shooter,and was never contacted after they closed the doors.hope all is well with the new company,i had to go to another bow line after i didnt hear any thing ,JIM


----------

